# Sgtp may shoot demo



## Dirty44Dan (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi, everyone,
     I know it will be Mother's Day weekend, but if you can come to our Saturday, May 13 SGTP shoot at the Poole Plantation, I will be demonstrating HOW TO BACK YOUR SELFBOW WITH BAMBOO.  We will process bamboo strips and show how to flatten the strips, flatten the back of the bow, glue the bamboo to the bow with some reflex/reflex, and clamp it up with special homemade clamps.  Turn your old clunker self bow into a bamboo rocket launcher with this process.  You can even do this with a store-bought lumber bow, like a red oak board from Lowes.  So come on down to Ellaville to shoot, eat and learn.  Thanks.
Dan Spier


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 29, 2017)

Dan, could this process possibly help a certain member take a step towards creating a useable bow instead of his usual sawdust and tomato stakes?


----------



## dpoole (Apr 29, 2017)

May is a fund raiser shoot for american cancer society also. Ed sanford has made some nice prizes for best shots in each class


----------



## dpoole (Apr 29, 2017)

barry duggan said:


> dan, could this process possibly help a certain member take a step towards creating a useable bow instead of his usual sawdust and tomato stakes?



lowel lowel he broke four bows last month


----------



## robert carter (Apr 29, 2017)

I hope to make this one. RC


----------



## RPM (May 2, 2017)

Dan, that sounds like an informative demonstration.  Hope I to get down and get to see the whole demo.
Thanks!


Donny, that's a good cause.  Cancer got my mother and both grandmothers. I get checked twice a year to try and keep it from my door.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 9, 2017)

Isn't Roger making poplar bark baskets this month as well?


----------

